# Saving a friend marriage



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

My hubby and i are good friends with a couple we adore and have known for 5 years. We all love to be together and our kids get allong great. 

The husband however, makes comments about his lack of "getting any". I know she has made comments to me suggesting that sex is more of a chore than anything. 

According to my husband he recently got the sense that "
things have to change" in this regard. I have mentioned to her that I give bjs when i am not in the mood. I trully believe my husband holds me in very high regard (and has told me so) because of my ability/willingness to go down on him. My dirty little secret is that i LOVE to do this to him. Anyway she seemed shocked and my guess is that she has never pleased her husband this way. I am not sure if she has never had an orgasm or what. 

If they spit up it would be terrible. I am not sure if she is a prude, doen't like sex or what. I don't want to step out of line but, don't want their relationship to end because of his sexual frustration. 

Are their women who really don't like sex. My husband said he dated a women that never orgasmend but, he claimed she still enjoyed the act. 

Please advise.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

If your are really a true friend as apose to a aquatiance then if it were me.I would try to have a very frank conversation with her.

You might start off by asking if everything in her marriage was ok and see how she responds.Then tell her if she every needed someone to talk to you would be here.At this point she might ask you why your asking and you could vaguley let some info slip out and then lead in with some pratical advice. 

Though call weather to speak up or not.

You should discuss this with your husband before you let any info told to you in confidence slip out!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

SadSamIAm said:


> If someone told my wife, that I was complaining about not enough sex. She would be livid. She wouldn't hear a thing the friend was saying. It certainly wouldn't lead to her wanting more sex with me. She would just be pissed at me for sharing this with anyone. Makes her look like a bad wife, she wouldn't want anyone thinking that!!!


in this situation the husband is on the verg of leaving it might be worth a try.Might just show her how grave the situation really is.

So what if your wife get livid if your right stick to your guns.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I would not want sex with a person so selfish and close minded that they would refuse to acknoledge there was a problem.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

If I am going to answer honestly, I would stay out of it. It is none of your business if their sex life is dwindling, nor can you change that. You can try to be playful, and suggest you and your GF go to the sex store to find some new "toys". That is about where I would leave it though. Unless the man's wife brings it up to you as an issue, I wouldn't go near it with a ten foot pole.


----------

